# Da Klugs and Da Bomb



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

I think Matt (and the rest of us) may be in trouble. This megaton monster came vacuum packed. I think Klugsy may own a bomb producing facility of some sort. If that's the case God help us all. Dave hits back hard. Thanks Bud you made my day!


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Those are some nice weekend smokes....enjoy! Vacuum packed huh...that's an idea, especially with USPS (Unusually Stupid Postal Service) handling my packages...


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

radar said:


> I think Matt (and the rest of us) may be in trouble. This megaton monster came vacuum packed. I think Klugsy may own a bomb producing facility of some sort. If that's the case God help us all. Dave hits back hard. Thanks Bud you made my day!


Ditto. Thanks for the light had on the tiller.


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

thats a SWEET SIXER BOMB!!!!!!!!!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Congrats Gary, WTG Dave. very nicely done and to such a fine BOTL..


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

One other thing I should have mentioned here is that Dave includes a nice handwritten personal note with his bombs. It's a very nice touch and makes you feel that you are dealing with an old friend more so than an aquaintance from here in cyberspace. The Floydps' do the same thing. I have been so busy the past couple of months that I tend to just toss cigars in a box and post them. I need to change that habit, the notes from the three of them and the PMs' and posts shared between us make me feel as though I could sit down for a drink or a meal with any of them and feel as comfortable as if I had known them for years. We've added some very good people to this board.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

You comming to dinner tonight Gary? I'll set an extra plate fer ya bro..


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

floydp said:


> You comming to dinner tonight Gary? I'll set an extra plate fer ya bro..


Be glad I don't live close, you'd probably end up with a restraining order and a padlock on your gate!
:r


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

radar said:


> Be glad I don't live close, you'd probably end up with a restraining order and a padlock on your gate!
> :r


Not a chance Gary. Hell man we always seem to have a crew at the table. And if you used the utensils,that would be a change of pace. My wifes family aren't as refined as we are.. :r


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

floydp said:


> Not a chance Gary. Hell man we always seem to have a crew at the table. And if you used the utensils,that would be a change of pace. My wifes family aren't as refined as we are.. :r


Utensils? That like tools?
:r


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Oh yeah I forgot your from Fla.. spoons and forks bro... :r Thats funny some bozo from va saying that..


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

floydp said:


> Oh yeah I forgot your from Fla.. spoons and forks bro... :r Thats funny some bozo from va saying that..


Wow, eating tools. 
What will they think of next?
Pretty soon they'll have soft paper that just for wiping your butt.
I've gotta get in touch with this whole new millenium thing. Technology, it's the future of refined eating. 
There was an old film of the 3 Stooges where they had crashed a posh dinner party and one of them starts eating his peas with his knife. I think Curly looks at him with disgust and explains that the "proper" way to do it is to mix them with your mashed taters and use a spoon.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Were going out in about an hour. Fogelsville Pa should we add 3 to the reservation?  

Shot a 92 (boo). Beautiful day here in eastern PA. Cigarfest and afterherf tomorrow with some old friends and a new one (Jeff).


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

Da Klugs said:


> Were going out in about an hour. Fogelsville Pa should we add 3 to the reservation?
> 
> Shot a 92 (boo). Beautiful day here in eastern PA. Cigarfest and afterherf tomorrow with some old friends and a new one (Jeff).


I'll have to fuel up the Lear, I'll pick Frank & Anita up in about 40 minutes.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

radar said:


> I'll have to fuel up the Lear, I'll pick Frank & Anita up in about 40 minutes.


I gotta give you props for being able to deal with that Lear still. Most people have gone through a couple Gulfstreams by now; don't know how you manage to do it!


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

txmatt said:


> I gotta give you props for being able to deal with that Lear still. Most people have gone through a couple Gulfstreams by now; don't know how you manage to do it!


The Gulfstreams look a little uppity parked next to the singlewide, neighbors were snubbing me.


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

Came home and my roommate sed i have a package... as soon as i saw it i was like dammit he got me too! :r Thanks Bro...


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

this little boy has something coming :tg hopefully itll put an end to his raids :fu


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

zemekone said:


> Came home and my roommate sed i have a package... as soon as i saw it i was like dammit he got me too! :r Thanks Bro...


The difference between perception and reality is pretty wide. We fly Southwest into Baltimore and drive up here to save money. Bonus is the 3 cigars we smoke each way are "business related".

Darn that one was for gabedog.


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

Dave,

Darn you......!!!!!! But thanks I'll enjoy these in a couple weeks after they rest, your too much.......will the madness ever end!!!... 



Da Klugs said:


> The difference between perception and reality is pretty wide. We fly Southwest into Baltimore and drive up here to save money. Bonus is the 3 cigars we smoke each way are "business related".
> 
> Darn that one was for gabedog.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

dadof3illinois said:


> Dave,
> 
> Darn you......!!!!!! But thanks I'll enjoy these in a couple weeks after they rest, your too much.......will the madness ever end!!!...


Enjoy. They come pretty rested out of the shrinkwrap. (Stop sending me cigars. ) Hey Godfather if you read this, I will gladly supply a "very deserving" BOTL in TX Addie to you and your minions for the first "hit".

I just need some rest. Smoked 23 cigars in 3 days T-S. The two I smoked today could have been anything couldn't taste a thing.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

I hear ya Dave, smoked my butt off in this beautiful weather. Last I smoked could of been a tree branch I don't think I would have noticed..


----------

